# Trad Bed Linens



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm sure this topic will get a few folks knocking on my door with torches and pitch forks, but I needed to go here.

My wife has been buying these polyester sheets, and I awake in the morning in a puddle of my own sweat. I asked her to get some cotton sheets, but then she pointed out to me what a set of 100% cotton sheets for a king sized bed cost. Then she pointed out the price of the other elements of the bedding (comforter, pillow cases, some mysterious thing that I'm not sure if it is real- as it is called a sham).

After I regained consciousness I though of the fine folks over on this forum, and wondered if the resourcefulness so frequently used on clothing here had been applied to bedding? What are the tried and true brands with high quality that provide the sort of longevity that make high prices worth it? What are the finer materials? How do I sell my wife on better bedding? What am I not asking that I should be?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have to admit, right off the bat, this is an odd thread.

However, I will try to help out, because sleeping on polyester is hideous.

I bought a queen-size 100% Oxford Cloth sheet set from Lands' End just before Christmas. Light blue color. It's like falling asleep on your favorite shirt. And the sheets do seem to soften after each wash. 

I may even buy another set. You might want to check out Lands' End sheets.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

I like my Target cotton sheets. Or you can go the thrift route.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

vpkozel said:


> I like my Target cotton sheets. Or you can go the thrift route.


With all due respect, no way in hell would I thrift socks, underwear or bedsheets.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

gamma68 said:


> With all due respect, no way in hell would I thrift socks, underwear or bedsheets.


You ever slept in a hotel?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

vpkozel said:


> You ever slept in a hotel?


At a hotel, there's a better chance that the sheets have been throughly washed. God only knows where the thrift store sheets have come from or what's been done on, over and under them.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

I know that some people like oxford sheets. I've yet to try them. I recently purchased some yellow poplin sheets from Southern Tide (on clearance from Marshall's) that I quite like.

I truly can't imagine sleeping in polyester, especially in our climes.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll thrift just about anything but bedsheets...no freakin' way.

I personally have some university stripe oxford sheets right now from Hilfinger that I actually like a lot-- they are very comfortable and were reasonably priced as well.


----------



## WildCard22 (Feb 23, 2015)

rwaldron said:


> I'm not sure if it is real- as it is called a sham.


This is great, my wife uses this sort of trickery on me all the time.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

gamma68 said:


> At a hotel, there's a better chance that the sheets have been throughly washed. God only knows where the thrift store sheets have come from or what's been done on, over and under them.


Well, you are allowed to wash the sheets before you use them, lol.

I don't do it often, but I have if they are really nice sheets in really good shape.


----------



## WildCard22 (Feb 23, 2015)

To answer the question the Hotel collection at Macy's are very good IMO.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Longevity? I have sheets from nearly twenty years ago. Poly blends are tolerable but I fear what dreck a cost-conscious wife can find at a big box store. I suspect a very bad value as well.
Go to a Marshall's or equivalent and pick up some discounted Polo bedding. 
Basically sheets can be anything you'd wear as a shirt. Solid, stripe, plaid. Like shirts, white and blue are basic and foolproof.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I started a similar thread in the interchange, https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?204939-Bedding and ended up getting pointed to a brand that sells flat sheet, fitted sheet, and pillowcases for a total of $1,000.00 I was not willing to spend that on just sheets. I had been using Wamsutta dream zone for a while, but i felt that they wore out too quickly for the 199 price tag. I was doing quite a bit or research on sheeting, and figured out that sateen sheets which feel really nice actually keep you warmer at night which is the exact opposite of what I was looking for. If you sleep hot you need cotton sheets with a loose weave. Sateen sheets are a really tight weave. My wife, and I found a whole new set of bedding in the clearance section of target for exactly $100.00 and the first night of sleep with it all was wonderful one of the best nights of sleep I had in a long time.

It may sound strange, but my wife and I have really nice Tempurpedic mattress which felt so much better with the new cotton percale sheets rather than the sateen sheets. It was as if the sateen sheets gave us a stiffer mattress while the percale sheets allowed us to feel the mattress for the first time.

you want trad bed sheets?? how about Souther Tide sheets... https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...-sheet-set-collection/211303?categoryId=12019


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I actually also have the Southern Tide skipjack sheets -- they are nice as well.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

You spend something like a quarter or even a third of your life in those sheets. And in New Orleans? As a former resident of that city and a Louisiana native, my advice is to buy some decent cotton sheets. Marshall's et al. will have something, so long as you aren't too picky about color.

EDIT: I remember relatives getting sheet sets at the big family Christmas party. They aren't cheap, but they are worth it.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

vpkozel said:


> You ever slept in a hotel?


Not one where I'd worry about the sheets. You ever bring the sheets home afterward? gamma hit it on the head. That's nasty.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Eric W S said:


> Not one where I'd worry about the sheets. You ever bring the sheets home afterward? gamma hit it on the head. That's nasty.


I don't think so. Of course there is no reason to thrift cheap sheets. But, if you find, say, some really fine sheets from Egyptian cotton with an obviously high thread count (and you can feel the difference between good sheets and bad), are you going to leave them behind if they have no obvious issues? I wouldn't. I don't see how, in a situation like that, hotel sheets are any different. In fact, the thrifted sheets may be preferable. Just give 'em a nice long soak in OxiClean dissolved in very hot water, then launder. Hotels don't go to that kind of trouble. You'll end up with sheets much less "gross" than anything you'll find in a hotel.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Eric W S said:


> Not one where I'd worry about the sheets. You ever bring the sheets home afterward? gamma hit it on the head. That's nasty.


If you have ever stayed in any hotel, you have stayed in one where you should worry about the sheets.

32 has it exactly right. Like I said before, I am not thrifting marginal stuff, but after a few long soaks and washings, there isn't going to be any residual yuckiness left over.

Of course, I backpacked around Europe for 6 months, so maybe I am a little less squirrely than most.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I prefer subdued paisley. In ivory.



Fraser Tartan said:


> I think sheets were almost always white before the color explosion and ubiquitous permanent press polyester items of the late 60's and beyond. Sheets were washed in hot water and often bleached with chlorine bleach.
> 
> I could be full of it though.
> 
> ...


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

vpkozel said:


> Like I said before, I am not thrifting marginal stuff, but after a few long soaks and washings, there isn't going to be any residual yuckiness left over.


I suppose one could apply the same philosophy toward used underwear. But not me.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

gamma68 said:


> I suppose one could apply the same philosophy toward used underwear. But not me.


If underwear cost as much as sheets, I probably would....


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

A couple of weekends ago was half off day at Value Village. One of my significant other's good friend is a die hard thrifter. Our 2 families went thrifting together. Our Lady friend had found 2 sheet sets, but were the wrong size for their bed. They fit our bed. We looked at them carefully and the weren't stained or damaged. One set (from Costco) still had the out-the-packaging creases, thus brand new.

All told, we got 2 queen sheet sets for about $15.

A good trip in the washing machine later, both sets are as clean and serviceable as anything purchased new.


----------



## sarakali (May 19, 2013)

Flannel sheets from L.L. Bean. The buck stops there, although it may not be appropriate for people in warmer climates. My parents have been using them forever, and sleeping on anything else just doesn't feel right!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

sarakali said:


> Flannel sheets from L.L. Bean. The buck stops there, although it may not be appropriate for people in warmer climates. My parents have been using them forever, and sleeping on anything else just doesn't feel right!


Way, way back in my bachelor days, I had satin sheets. And a water bed. A lot has changed since then...


----------



## Jeff1969 (Jul 27, 2010)

I've had decent luck buying bedding from sierra trading post.


----------



## Jman9599 (Dec 23, 2013)

sarakali said:


> Flannel sheets from L.L. Bean. The buck stops there, although it may not be appropriate for people in warmer climates. My parents have been using them forever, and sleeping on anything else just doesn't feel right!


The heavy LE flannel sheets are even better. I have both and LE rocks!


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Fraser Tartan said:


> I think sheets were almost always white before the color explosion and ubiquitous permanent press polyester items of the late 60's and beyond. Sheets were washed in hot water and often bleached with chlorine bleach.
> 
> I could be full of it though.
> 
> ...


My grandmother was old school. In the country in NW Louisiana, sheets were generally all white, hang-dried on a line outside until dry and stiff (weather permitting) and then finished off in the electric dryer right before putting them on the mattress. Then they were pulled and tucked so taut, military style, where you could bounce a dime off of them. You had to pry those suckers back with a board just to squeeze in. But man were those sheets cozy, and smelled great.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Pop in to your local TJ Maxx/HomeGoods. Plenty of cotton or at least cotton blend sheets to be had on a budget.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Pop in to your local TJ Maxx/HomeGoods. Plenty of cotton or at least cotton blend sheets to be had on a budget.


The Blend stuff is exactly what I am trying to avoid.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

With some Dead on the turntable, that must have been quite the groovy pad.



32rollandrock said:


> Way, way back in my bachelor days, I had satin sheets. And a water bed. A lot has changed since then...


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Bleeding madras sheets would be very, very Trad.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

rwaldron said:


> The Blend stuff is exactly what I am trying to avoid.


May I recommend bedding composed of Egyptian cotton 200 thread count percale? Although initially slightly expensive if properly cared for it will last you for a _very _long time. Once you have slipped between freshly ironed sheets of this quality you will wonder how you ever survived without them.....


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> Way, way back in my bachelor days, I had satin sheets. And a water bed. A lot has changed since then...


Mirror on the ceiling, disco lights, tiger-skin rug, maybe a lava lamp?


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

Tempest said:


> Longevity? I have sheets from nearly twenty years ago. Poly blends are tolerable but I fear what dreck a cost-conscious wife can find at a big box store. I suspect a very bad value as well.
> Go to a Marshall's or equivalent and pick up some discounted Polo bedding.
> Basically sheets can be anything you'd wear as a shirt. Solid, stripe, plaid. Like shirts, white and blue are basic and foolproof.


Good advice - Polo and other nice brands can be purchased at Marshall's, TJ Maxx and Tuesday Morning type places. I've also had some luck at Sierra Trading post and Overstock for stuff like that. I usually look for the higher thread counts for full cotton, but with the Polo sheets I they don't say, and I've always seen them to be high quality sheets that last a long time.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Shaver said:


> May I recommend bedding composed of Egyptian cotton 200 thread count percale? Although initially slightly expensive if properly cared for it will last you for a _very _long time. Once you have slipped between freshly ironed sheets of this quality you will wonder how you ever survived without them.....


Ironed bed sheets? Never heard of this before. Why would one iron sheets? I am not trolling either. I am genuinely curious.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Eric W S said:


> Ironed bed sheets? Never heard of this before. Why would one iron sheets? I am not trolling either. I am genuinely curious.


It's a reasonable question Eric. The easiest way to answer it would be for you to iron your bedding after its next wash and feel the difference. Sheer luxurious bliss.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Shaver said:


> It's a reasonable question Eric. The easiest way to answer it would be for you to iron your bedding after its next wash and feel the difference. Sheer luxurious bliss.


That sounds very dangerous with a foam mattress.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

CMDC said:


> With some Dead on the turntable, that must have been quite the groovy pad.


In fact, it was. Incense, black lights--the whole shebang.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Trad bed sheets are whatever this trad guy and his trad bride are sleeping in.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

In the earlier mentioned Interchange thread, I recommended flannel sheets. We get a new set every year at Costco ($40 for queen set), with 5 sets in rotation.

Here in Shangri-La, we have winter lows in the 30's at night, and summers we can have stretches of over 100 for several days. We use a down comforter in the winter, and light blankets or just the top sheet in the summer... always comfortable.

Nothing beats the feel of new flannel sheets.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Didn't know Yale girls went for that.



32rollandrock said:


> In fact, it was. Incense, black lights--the whole shebang.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

sbdivemaster said:


> In the earlier mentioned Interchange thread, I recommended flannel sheets.


Flannel can cause cling issues depending on your choice of sleepwear. It does just feel warmer than crisp cool sheets though.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

sarakali said:


> Flannel sheets from L.L. Bean. The buck stops there, although it may not be appropriate for people in warmer climates. My parents have been using them forever, and sleeping on anything else just doesn't feel right!


Target's cotton flannel sheets are the most comfortable thing we've found, straight through a Maryland summer. They breathe!


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Tempest said:


> Flannel can cause cling issues depending on your choice of sleepwear. It does just feel warmer than crisp cool sheets though.


What is this "sleepwear" you speak of...?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

sbdivemaster said:


> What is this "sleepwear" you speak of...?


Those who experience cold, or are just modest, wear something to bed.:idea:
If you combine flannel sleepwear (even some knits) with flannels sheets, you get a felt board effect that can be unnerving.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

As a rule, I'm opposed to products from non-western countries, but these sheets are so good I make a rare exception for them. 

Plain white, cotton percale sheets, crisp and cool like the old Porthault. And Thomas Lee makes fitted sheets so you don't need a maid to re-make the bed every day.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

I haven't experienced polyester sheets since I was a child, and my mother thought they were a great idea for a while, back in the 70's.
My wife can get obsessive over sheets and bed linen, only buying the best, that is when she spots a sale.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yesterday afternoon, the wife and I were in our local Target store and, largely because of this thread, I noticed that they had 100% cotton sheet sets for sale at seemingly modest prices. I am not sure of the quality and was not sure what size bed the OP was seeking to accommodate with such and consequently can not report of the specific pricing for each size.


----------



## darrenpresley (Apr 11, 2006)

Odradek said:


> I haven't experienced polyester sheets since I was a child, and my mother thought they were a great idea for a while, back in the 70's.
> My wife can get obsessive over sheets and bed linen, only buying the best, that is when she spots a sale.


Its worth it to have the best


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

The wife took me to an outlet mall over the weekend, and when she went BACK into Ann Taylor LOFT, I couldn't take it any more and went exploring elsewhere. Recalling this thread I wandered into a TJ MAXX, and found some Polo 100% cotton sheets for $50. They only had 2 or 3 sets of King sized sheets in the polo brand (not that I saw any others from other brands), and the polo ones seemed to be the only 100% cotton sheets (and at more than half off the polo web page price still the most expensive in there)

Now I need to locate a decent Duvet and some Duvet covers, because some voice in the back of my head keeps telling me that a single duvet must be more trad than a closet full of various comforters.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

rw, what is the thread count? BTW, I have found Bed, Bath & Beyond has some pretty good sheets for fair prices.



rwaldron said:


> The wife took me to an outlet mall over the weekend, and when she went BACK into Ann Taylor LOFT, I couldn't take it any more and went exploring elsewhere. Recalling this thread I wandered into a TJ MAXX, and found some Polo 100% cotton sheets for $50. They only had 2 or 3 sets of King sized sheets in the polo brand (not that I saw any others from other brands), and the polo ones seemed to be the only 100% cotton sheets (and at more than half off the polo web page price still the most expensive in there)
> 
> Now I need to locate a decent Duvet and some Duvet covers, because some voice in the back of my head keeps telling me that a single duvet must be more trad than a closet full of various comforters.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> rw, what is the thread count? BTW, I have found Bed, Bath & Beyond has some pretty good sheets for fair prices.


As noted above, Polo does not disclose thread count, but nevertheless, some stuff I've read recently indicates that in the modern age, most thread counts reported are inflated-BS-numbers that represent no regulated or even standardized method of reporting.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

rwaldron said:


> The wife took me to an outlet mall over the weekend, and when she went BACK into Ann Taylor LOFT, I couldn't take it any more and went exploring elsewhere. Recalling this thread I wandered into a TJ MAXX, and found some Polo 100% cotton sheets for $50. They only had 2 or 3 sets of King sized sheets in the polo brand (not that I saw any others from other brands), and the polo ones seemed to be the only 100% cotton sheets (and at more than half off the polo web page price still the most expensive in there)
> 
> Now I need to locate a decent Duvet and some Duvet covers, because some voice in the back of my head keeps telling me that a single duvet must be more trad than a closet full of various comforters.


Things be expensive. Life, etc.

I thoroughly dislike duvets. The inner part always slides around inside the cover, bunching up at one end. It doesn't seem to bother the bed's other occupant.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry, I obviously overlooked that note. As for the numbers being BS, I don't doubt that you are right, of course, but over the years I have found the count helpful as a general indication.



rwaldron said:


> As noted above, Polo does not disclose thread count, but nevertheless, some stuff I've read recently indicates that in the modern age, most thread counts reported are inflated-BS-numbers that represent no regulated or even standardized method of reporting.


----------



## Courtney Begaye (May 19, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but I found myself in the same predicament. I got in bed one night and tossed and turned all night in what turned out to be microfiber sheets. My wife and I looked online to find something of higher quality and I couldn't believe how expensive bed linens can be. 
After trying out a couple of sheet sets that tore or felt thin and cheap, we bought a great set from www.southshorefinelinens.com . We bought their 6-piece set that comes with 2 extra pillowcases. I guess they use a higher quality microfiber then a lot of others on the market. My wife was sold when she saw she could buy matching comforters etc. for a decent price go figure lol.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Boll & Branch... (you're welcome)


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I wish people would try to be a bit more subtle when engaging in guerrilla marketing.


----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

Wait, are some arguing that sleeping on cotton sheets is more comfortable than poly? I respectfully and disrespectfully disagree.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

jts287 said:


> Wait, are some arguing that sleeping on cotton sheets is more comfortable than poly? I respectfully and disrespectfully disagree.


I sleep on 200 percale Egyptian cotton, ironed before use. Better than poly? Oh yes.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I pretty much swear by LL Bean sheets. Both flannel and cotton. Save money someplace else.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

David J. Cooper said:


> I pretty much swear by LL Bean sheets. Both flannel and cotton. Save money someplace else.


Quite so. We spend a significant proportion of our lives in bed - it is no place to be skimping.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

jts287 said:


> Wait, are some arguing that sleeping on cotton sheets is more comfortable than poly? I respectfully and disrespectfully disagree.


Count me as one who prefers all cotton sheets. LOL, I may be just another crazy old man, but I do think them to be more comfortable and more durable than polyester bed wear!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Cotton in the summer / cotton flannel in the winter. Cotton, cotton, cotton, did I mention, cotton.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> Cotton, cotton, cotton in the summer / cotton, cotton, cotton flannel in the winter. Cotton, cotton, cotton, did I mention, cotton, cotton, cotton.


Adjusted for extra cotton.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I cycle through cotton sateen, linen, and cotton flannel depending on the season.

Under 200 thread count is questionable quality, but extremely high thread counts aren’t necessarily indicative of being better. Rather like suiting material weights - are Super 220s the epitome of wonderful, or are they so thin as to be impractical?


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Shaver said:


> Adjusted for extra cotton.


Generally I agree, but I recently got some linen sheets, and they are divine for summer.

You shouldn't skimp on sheets, but you certainly can save on them. I buy sheets when I see them on a good sale, which you can do, because who ever needs sheets right this instant? I never buy them at full price. We have had good luck with Pottery Barn and the Martha Stewart flannels they sell at Macy's.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Why skimp?
https://schweitzerlinen.com/creme-de-la-crem


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

drlivingston said:


> Why skimp?
> https://schweitzerlinen.com/creme-de-la-crem


"....the marvelous glow of Moonlight White is softly set off by overlay borders of gossamer Ivory silk voile on precisely flanged edges."

That's bordering on the obscene! Perverts. What *do* you people get up to in Alabama?!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

People being perverted don’t usually care about the bed linens. Or car upholstery. Or bathroom fittings or whatever else is present.

That said, they’re beautiful linens. Not beautiful enough at that price to make me add them to my collection, but still quite nice.


----------



## gevans (Mar 8, 2018)

I just upgraded my bed linens to actual linen fitted sheet, duvet cover, and pillow cases from Belarus. Plus a wool duvet and two wool pillows from Canada.


----------

